# Celiac



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIBaffling disease mistaken for other illnesses slowly being unmaskedhttp://www.palmbeachpost.com/localnews/con...xsvc=7&cxcat=17


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

This is a very good thing to post because I found out the hard way that I have celiac and IBS. Luckily the diet works for both conditions. Gluten free is a very hard diet to follow but if you understand that it can kill you, there really is no choice.


----------

